# Porter cable 4216 mini accessories



## Skidgravy (Nov 16, 2018)

I am having some confusion with setting my router bit depth guides...everything states all must be ⅜ from bottom surface of jig to depth guide top surface.
Do you set these at ⅜ with jig sitting on base without material ? Or do you set it with material between the guide and the jig? It doesnt make sense to me to always set it at ⅜ no matter the thickness of material as what would be the point of ever adjusting it? Please explain..i just finally figured out the small straight bit that comes with the miniature jig package is not for mini box joints..you must purchase a ¼ " bit separately. Which also leaves me wondering if not for mini box joints what IS the small straight bit added with mini accessories(deluxe jig 4216) for? I have called porter cable, they didnt know anything..they told me to look for a good utu e video, no kidding! Tech support at porter cables best advice for these questions...was to try and find a utube viddy...broke- busted n disgusted! Please advise...thanks !


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Have you watched this:


----------

